# Are you having trouble posting ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please give me a list of troubles you have experienced on the site, so they can be looked into. Please list only problems that *YOU have experienced yourself. Please be as specific as possible, list what you tried to do and the outcome.*

Thanks,

Don


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

no problems here.... but I don't post much....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

1. Sometimes when I try to upload a pic in a PM, it will say download failed and I will find out I was booted off the site. This will go on for around 3 trys and then it will upload.

2. When I try to sign in a small box appears and says "no sign in name" or something like that, but everything is how it is suppose to be and the only way I can sign in is to reboot the whole page.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was having the same 2nd problem as prairiewolf last night. I was on my laptop instead of my desktop. I know I was typing the correct password, because it eventually let me into the site after a couple times. I noticed that this problem happens mostly when I click on a link in my e-mail about a new message or forum post that I'm following, before I have logged onto the site. If I open a new tab and come to the site, then I can log in without any problems.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

guy's I just made a discovery, I was also having issues posting, coping and when I clicked the quote button to reply to someone's post nothing happened.

This pertains to the Window's guys............I just uninstalled Internet Explorer 11(downloads and installs automatically from Microsoft) and by doing the uninstall IE10 comes back. All the issues I was having seem to be gone now. Leads me to believe the PT site and IE 11 have a compatibility issue. You guys can check your IE version in the upper right corner of Internet Explorer click on the gear looking icon. At the bottom of the drop down menu is "About Internet Explorer", click on that and it shows your version, also in the version box uncheck the "automatically update box". I'll do some more testing and if all is well I'll post instructions on how to uninstall IE 11 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I am still on IE10. I'll have to see if I can duplicate the problem again and track down what might be triggering the problems.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I am having problems with Tapatalk. It shows uploads failed, but ends up posting multiple times.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am using firefox and have the problems


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I am using firefox and have the problems


If Internet Explorer did the automatic update there will be security updates that affect any Internet connections. I've now uninstalled IE 11 on two desktops and two laptops and those computers are working correctly on the PT website and they were not before. Firefox might have also did an update?

There is still the 2MB picture size upload issue but that's a restriction setting on the website server end.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Mike for taking the time to figure this out for us.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> :thumbsup:


 Old guys rule. may have to borrow some of your savy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"we're all in this together"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> "we're all in this together"


 Ya I know, just giving you a rough time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Red Green quote........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

well I am still having problems !! just when I tried to sign in this time again it said "no sign in name" retyped it 3 times along with password and it wouldnt work, shut browser down and reopened and then it worked, also sign in page is different sometimes, so I know its not browser updates.

Guess it really doesnt matter , I dont have anything else to do, lol

but it is irritating


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm having the same issue, it's only this forum that I'm having problems with



22magnum said:


> I am having problems with Tapatalk. It shows uploads failed, but ends up posting multiple times.


Keep hammering, no excuses


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I was having problems also but after reading this post and removing the IE 11 update, everything works just fine now. IE 11 must have some wierd changes done to it as some of my other programs were not working right either but now they are fine. Thanks for the fix.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

IE11 doesn't seem to be anybody's friend. We have issue with it interfacing with our work content as well. Good thing my clients laptop doesn't update.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Not so much having trouble posting. Tapa talk app got updated now when I get a private message the app just sits at loading forever and will not display any message. Not sure if it is anything you can do. Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk

EDIT: That part actually told me I was not connected to server so I got onto my PC but it did post this... Just gives me a loading symbol on my phone constantly using the Tapa talk app.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, Internet Explorer is very buggie and is causing issues with many business, even some departments of the State of Colorado are having to uninstall IE 11 in their systems for things to work right.

You guys that are uninstalling IE 11 don't forget to uncheck the update box in "the about IE" screen or the next Windows update will just load it again.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I still had a problem tonight after removing IE 11 two days ago. My laptop went back to IE 9 and when I went to log in tonight I got the box pop up that said "no sign in name". I tried two more times and got the same box. I then closed Explorer and reopened it and logged in with no problems.

Got to love the internet. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you running Windows 7 dw?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm surprised, you should have reverted to IE 10.......you might try installing IE10. I'm having no issues now.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I thought about that after I checked my version. Tried IE 9 for a day or so and now I updated it to IE 10. Logged right in with no problems.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

let me know after a couple of days if everything is still good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am still having problems signing in but not always, I tried firefox, and explorer and I am going to try google. Main thing is I dont have any trouble on the other 3 forums I go to.

And like I said above I get 2 diff. sign in pages, sometimes it is a whole page and then another time it is just a pop up box


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:biggrin:  So far so good. Didn't have any problems signing in tonight using IE 10.

The :smile: guys seem to be working again as I just click on the one I want  and there they are (although the smiley in the top left should have shown up where the parenthesis mark is at as that is where I had the cursor when I clicked on him. I had clicked on the show all and it opened in a new tab and then I clicked on him. I will leave the cursor here X and clicked on the smiley guy with the big white smile and he shows up in the top left corner. This time the cursor is here :nut: and if I click on one in the bottom row under the post box, it shows up where the cursor is at when I click on him. atriot:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks DW, all this info is helpful.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well this morning, I couldnt get on at all I tried three different browsers and firefox and google gave note "504 Gateway timed out" explorer would just load back to msn home page, It was a couple hours before I could get on. Again no problems with other sites !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Same thing happened to me this morning prairiewolf. The 504 is suppose to be on the server end. All other sites worked fine.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Whew I was beginning to think I was losing it !, lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that was probably a maintenance issue with the PT server like cat said, a 504 error is a connection available issue and is usually tied to a server off line.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not so much posting

but when i use my smart phone i get booted from the net when i try and come to this site

and sometimes it just wont load at all

my laptop,no issues at all


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are you using Tapatalk or this site's mobile app?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I tried everything also this morning, 4 - 6 am was a long time at not being able to get on PT.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

The sites Mobil app


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I get issues on my laptop at home in the evenings sometimes. I use google chrome, with no problems getting to the site. However, when selecting various forum topics, I sometimes get "page failed to load". Closing down Chrome and waiting a few minutes before trying again usually works. Typically if I close out of the site and/or chrome and immediately trying again will get me the same issue-- but never a problem logging into the site itself; just when changing forum topics.

(it took me a while to get to this topic to report this issue!)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

220swift said:


> Guys, Internet Explorer is very buggie and is causing issues with many business, even some departments of the State of Colorado are having to uninstall IE 11 in their systems for things to work right.
> 
> You guys that are uninstalling IE 11 don't forget to uncheck the update box in "the about IE" screen or the next Windows update will just load it again.


Call the whitehouse.... Maybe you can fix the Obamacare website! Hahahahaha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Call the whitehouse.... Maybe you can fix the Obamacare website! Hahahahaha


you bet your a$$ I can fix that, it's called impeachment and repel every frickin law and executive order he signed................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got your back......... And You got my vote.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well then let's do this............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> you bet your a$$ I can fix that, it's called impeachment and repel every frickin law and executive order he signed................


repeal, repel, that crap just needs to go away!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just tried to copy and paste and it worked fine. Yay!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to sound like a broken record, but I am still having trouble at sign in. Do all of you get a different sign in page at times ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't log out, just close your browser or go to another site. If you click the "remember me" box at sign in you'll be signed in and ready when you click on the site in your favorites or from a search results page.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I do from time to time, but it in no way affects the operation of the site.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya 220, maybe you can fix it so everyone thinks they are getting insurance but never get a bill for the premium. Then when they need to use it, they will find out they really don't get it for free.


----------

